# Giving birth - ללדת



## just a normal guy

שמעתי אנשים שמשתמשים בביטוי
 בתור "ללדת -  to give birth to someone

דוגמא:

treat her respectfully ! she gave birth to you !

האם אפשר לומר את זה בתור "התייחס אלייה בכבוד! היא ילדה אותך​


----------



## בעל-חלומות

זה נשמע לי נכון. אבל אני לא חושב שto give birth זה ביטוי. זאת פשוט הדרך להגיד "ללדת" באנגלית. אף פעם לא חשבתי על זה (עד עכשיו), אבל זה מוזר שאין באנגלית פועל עם המשמעות של "ללדת".


----------



## cfu507

The verb is "give birth to" and it also has another meaning: to create something (as of an idea or vision).

"giving birth" is לידה

You could also say "deliver" and "birth".

Regarding your question, another translation might be:
תכבד אותה! היא ילדה אותך
But, at least here, it is more likely that a woman would talk about the nine months of pregnancy than the birth.


----------



## naomim

ומה לגבי "להוליד"?
האם אי אפשר לומר במקרה הזה - היא הולידה אותך?


----------



## talmid

131207                  0525

Hi!

Having seen both suggestions

        היא ילדה אותך

          &  היא הולידה אותך

I'm curious to know which of the two forms is considered by native Hebrew speakers to be the best or the more widely used expression

Thanks


----------



## Erán

naomim said:


> ומה לגבי "להוליד"?
> האם אי אפשר לומר במקרה הזה - היא הולידה אותך?



לא! אישה יולדת, גבר מוליד. בתנ"ך קיים הפועל "ללדת" גם עבור גבר במשמעות של "להוליד", אבל הפועל "להוליד" עבור אישה לא קיים בעברית.​


----------



## sawyeric1

"To beget" is very formal and rare in English, but is it common in Hebrew to use ללדת to say that a man "begat" a child?


----------



## shalom00

As stated above, ללדת for a woman, להוליד for a man.
Unless you start talking about genetic cloning, in which case it could be more complicated...


----------



## Drink

sawyeric1 said:


> "To beget" is very formal and rare in English, but is it common in Hebrew to use ללדת to say that a man "begat" a child?



It's also rare to say a women "bore" a child. So what? All that means is that we have other words for them: "He had a baby", "She had a baby", "She gave birth to a baby".



shalom00 said:


> As stated above, ללדת for a woman, להוליד for a man.



Just note that in the Bible, both להוליד and ללדת can be used for a man.


----------



## sawyeric1

Drink said:


> It's also rare to say a women "bore" a child. So what? All that means is that we have other words for them: "He had a baby" ...



Saying "he had a baby" to mean he begat a baby sounds strange to me. Like, someone could respond, "only women _have _babies"


----------



## Drink

sawyeric1 said:


> Saying "he had a baby" to mean he begat a baby sounds strange to me. Like, someone could respond, "only women _have _babies"



Yet people say it. You can also say "they had a baby" with "they" referring to both parents. You can also say "he fathered a child", but that's more formal.


----------



## sawyeric1

"They had a baby" - yes. But I've never heard anyone say "he had a baby". Might be a difference in regional dialects


----------



## Drink

Maybe. Anyway, the response "only women _have _babies" doesn't quite hold up when you consider "they had a baby".


----------



## sawyeric1

Sure it does. It just depends on the way you look at it


----------

